

Getting Things Done With The Navy SEAL Team Six - GTDMarlon
http://www.productivitybits.com/6-things-the-navy-seal-team-six-can-teach-us-about-getting-things-done

======
GTDMarlon
Someone has commented that this is a bad taste connecting the Navy SEAL Team
Six with Getting Things Done & Productivity. I just don't think so.

